# Activation Code



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

I just used Limewire to download a copy of iListen.
After installing it I was asked for an activation code.
Did I just waste my time downloading and installing
it or is there a way I can get the activation code
without having to pay for it?


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Dont think P2P sites are supported on TSG.

Methinks u would need an activation code


----------



## sudo (May 12, 2005)

mscracks.com

or

serials.ws

THOSE SITES ARE ONLY IF YOU LOST YOUR ORIGIONAL SERIAL NUMBER. THEY AREN'T FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE "stealing"


----------

